# So You Want To Race Cars?



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2019)

Jut another day at the races


----------



## IKE (Feb 18, 2019)

No real desire to actually race cars but back in the day I used to really like going to the dirt track races and demolition derbys every weekend.....I may check around and see how close the nearest track is and go this summer.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2019)

I do!:yes:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 18, 2019)

We seen the wrecks from the last 22 laps. The one...…...WOW!! 

When I worked in EMS/EMT, I stood by for both motor-cross and high-speed motorcycle races. Had a DOA at one motor-cross race and a fairly serious injury at one high-speed motorcycle race.


----------

